# A Blue Bird dilemma



## Ruth n Jersey (May 7, 2017)

We have a very old chain link fence around out backyard which needs to be replaced. It would be very costly to do so at our age and on our fixed income. We decided to remove it permanently. My son has the time to do it next weekend. The problem is we have several Blue Bird houses on many of the posts. My hubby built them with a hinge on top for easy cleaning. I just checked today and found one with eggs. When I took the photo I didn't realize each egg had a peck hole. I'm wondering if the chicks are hatching or for some reason they were destroyed by the Mom or other birds. Also I haven't seen an adult bird going to the nest. If they are hatching I'm wondering if I could carefully remove the house and put it on a pole or post a few feet away from the fence so my son can work on it?It was a spur of the moment decision or we wouldn't have put the houses up this spring. He really is strapped for time and I don't know when he could get to it at a later date. What do you think?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2017)

If it were me, I'd wait until the little birds were fledged. You can always work on the fence at a later time when your help is available. Or as a wildlife rehabilitator if you have one in your area, or a cooperative extension.


----------



## deesierra (Jun 11, 2017)

I would have felt the same dilemma Ruth. But now it's the end of the weekend. What did you decide?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 11, 2017)

Deesierra, we took down the fence but carefully cut the fence a few yards from the post that the house was on and left it. As I said I did see some peck holes in the eggs when I first discovered them. It has been awhile and I see no signs of life. The adult blue birds have been around our bird bath and flying around the yard but definitely not interested in going to the house. I think another bird got to the eggs long before I discovered them. We are putting the other houses up in a new location,hopefully they will like the new neighborhood.


----------

